# The Legion



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

The mighty vessel pulled out of warp drive, it was now in the Varlrillra system. The scans were started, trying to find vessels. A few minutes later there was a large beep, it was clear. The captain 'Viha Olimpar' was shouting at his crew, speed was essential. "Power up warp drive we need to leave soon," watching as the crew bustle starting to obey the commands. " Are the operatives ready are they in the Drop Pod." Then without a word he walked to cabin.

The cold metal doorways showed no signs of warmth the crew ran around them. They knew the ship like the back of their hands and were never lost. The engines were soon fired up, It was only a matter of time before the ship returned to Tundelmir. Everyone on the ship knew it, it made huge sense of urgency. The engines could be heard everywhere on the ship. 

"Sir we have incoming friendlies," shouted one of the crew. There was a air of excitement as they rushed over to confirm this. It was true there was a small ship heading towards them. Viha the bellowed " drop the pod, we don't want contact with that ship.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
All: You are the squad in the Drop pod. Describe your journey to the drop pod how was the ship, did you see something uncommon ect. Then you are loaded into the drop pod speak to your teammates. Then finaly you describe the fall to the planet. Your Post can End with the Pod landing.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

*Loken hopped to his feet at the new orders. Looking to his side he picks up his bolter and chainsword and straps the sword effortlessly to his side. Looking around to his squad brothers he says,I hope you all are ready for this. With a grin he begins to run towards the drop pod. He looks over his shoulder to see his brothers sluggishy running forward. Loken had trouble manuvering through the small corridors and door ways to the pod. I don't think I could get used to being in such a confined space, he says to himself. He finally reaches the drop pod and quickly pushes the hatch release to open the door. Swiftly, he jumps in and sits down. Looking around he finds the holding strap. Fastening the strap he sets the bolter on his lap and sighs deeply. As he watches everyone enter quickly he proclaims, What took you all so long? He laughs and holds onto the holding bar as the pod bursts out of the ship and into space. Shaking and rumbling, he holds on tight as the pod descends onto the planet. *


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Raxis had been in a drop pod many times before but something didn't feel right, something was wrong but he couldn't work out what.
He walked quickly through the narrow corrdiors, well, their was no point in running because he would get there.
"I hope you all are ready for this."
Raxis was more than ready, as a you were space marine were always ready, it was in your nature.
One that had spoken, whats his name? Loken or something ran straight into the drop pod and quickly got himself ready.
"What took you all so long?"
"Their was no need to rush" Raxis said to him. Raxis wasn't really a loud sort of person but he was the sort of person that most people listened too.
He sat on one of the seats and strapped himself in, making sure his jump pack was tucked in nicely and waited for the others to arrive.
suddenly he felt something, this was familiar, it had happened before.
Then Raxis remembered, a drop pod assault in the great crusade with the rest of his legion...
he shook his head "not your legion anymore" he said to himself.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Marcus was in his study when he heard the servant call him from outside. _Pitty_, he thought, _and I was about to find out something more_. Rising from his chair he moved to the edge of his room, more like his cell, and grabbed his Spear which sat in it's aclove. Sending a prayer of strength to the Emporer, he grabbed his knife and pistol, both which sat adjacent to the spear, and mounted the cap onto his back. He then completed his pre-battle ritual by summoning a magic insignia in the air; one of his old chapter.

He strolled out of the room, by the servant who called after him in urgent haste. He didn't need him, he new where to go, the place he had gone countless time before. He walked down the hallway, past gaurds armed with shock sticks. He went past the gun nest, watching the only exit out of his cell area; making sure he never went past it unless he was needed. He lived a shelled life, one of just existing, no goals, no freinds; nothing.

He boarded the Drop Pod, interested to find that other members from the ship had arrived. It seemed that multiple chapters were being cvalled upon for this mission; very interesting. However, he still didn't care, he quietly walked to his seat, strapped nito the Anti-Grav harness, and stashed his weapons to the side in their acloves.

The he sat back, closed his eyes, and waited as he recounted knowledge over and over in his head.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

The last time Maximus had been in a drop pod that he allowed himself to remember had been the drop onto Murder. The commander had been Lord Eidelon, a man who had dropped them all to almost certain death. None of them would have survived but for the timely arrival of the Lunar Wolf speartip under Captain Tarrick Torgaden.

Now, he stood and walked over to his power sword, picking up the blade with evident reverence before strapping the scabbard to his waist. He left his chamber and began to move down the corridors to the waiting pod.

Strapping himself in, Maximus bowed his head and whispered a prayer to the Emperor, he hoped an Apostle would accompany them, he would need a spiritual guide if he was to remain uncorrupted. "I hope you all are ready for this." A voice called from outside.

"I don't think I could get used to being in such a confined space," the marine muttered as he entered the drop pod, as the others arrived including, Maximus was relieved to see, an Apostle. "What took you all so long?" the marine laughed.

"Releasing in 3...2...1...Mark," there was a sound that Maximus had once heard compared to a gun shot that was of the drop pod being fired out the bowels of the ship. Shortly after the initial descent there was a whistling sound and the pod began to shudder, on the screen in front of him Maximus saw that there was fire licking up the sides of the pod. They were entering the atmosphere.

There was a sudden, unearthly shriek. and all noise cut out. Suddenly the pod slammed into the ground and the doors banged open.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Proximo looked up from his meditations as the vox chimed. Standing, he performed the final blessings upon his crozius arcanum and his ancient plasma pistol. Lifting the anointed weapons from their wrought-iron reliquary he stood, made the sign of the Aquila, and with one final benediction, turned and left the chapel. He was the last to enter the drop pod, and as such took a seat near the door. The hatch slammed shut soon after he entered and the drop pod was launched downwards, into the atmosphere.

As the drop pod hurtled down towards the planet he began to intone a battle chant "With the bolter, cleanse the unclean" With each line, the space marines spoke, the response rolling easily off their tongues "We will cleanse."

"With the flamer, purify the unholy."
"We will purify."
"With the chainsword, purge the corrupt." 
"We will purge."
"With the missile, kill the impure."
"We will kill."

Then the drop pod hammered into the planets crust and the doors slammed down.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

The drop pod was now on the ground. A speck of colour in a sea of black. If they had come here years ago they would have found a lush paridise, instead there was now death, only death. The ground shook at there arrival a minor tremor that broke the eeire silence of the place. About a mile away a small mountain range sat watching them with its gnarled peaks, a forest was very near them, or what used to be a forest. Most disturbingly is the lake, which is now blood red.

Then Viha speaks, he tells you your mission. "Squad Gamma" his voice rings out, you all hear it perfectly your helmet has a speaker. " This world is highly hostile, fight anything that is on the planet." As if to prove this a sudden howl pierced the sky. " Your goal is to reach the temple of the Emperor and retrieve an artifact. It is a sword that legend has it was used by the Emperor as a child."

Then the Vox ends, you are left alone on the planet the woods start to stir. The World is not excepting you, it is trying to destroy you. The Mountains seem to haunt you now, soon there will be a battle, they know it. They will love it, they will kill you. They would attack soon, now was just the calm before the storm. 
_________________________________________________________________


Proximo: As the door opened you chant with more vigour watching all of the marines. What do you see, anything perculiar. Then you notice that Raxis is not chanting the Hymn. Will you confront him about it, or will you let it pass. Then you look outside what do you see, you recognise it is unatural. You can speak to the others 

Loken: You are eager to leave the Drop pod. Unfortunatly, you need to chant. You are desperate for the chant to end, you are shocked that you want this but you do. With these thoughts whirrling through your mind, you leave. Then you look out at the dark landscape it chills you.

Marcus: Your meditaion slowly turns into a trance. You see three stars,one black,one white,one yellow. The black one is you. Another of the stars seems to be burning more brightly and is exhausting itself. The last seems to be as bright as the middle but it was not exhausting itself. Then you snap out of your trance and look out of the Drop pod. 

Raxis: The feeling of unease only grows as you reach the ground. You feel like a knife has stabbed you, the pain is overwhelming. You can not concentrate on anything else, you do not chant the hymn. This does not concern you, however you are in agony. Then the door opens, the pain stops. You are overjoyed.

Maximus: You seem to be the only one who is truly involved in the prayer. You chant the Hymn with vigour, soon you feel better. Then the door opens you see the landscape, it seems to full you with grief. You wonder how the world could be so dark, will you speak with the Apostle.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

As the doors slam open Proximo stood and walked out into the shattered landscape, still chanting. Now the hymn of victory. The landscape was... strange, it was unnatural and daemonic, this could not be the planets normal state. "Stay close."

Proximo turned to Raxis, he was the only Marine who had not joined in the chant, "brother, you were hesitant to join the chant. Does something trouble you?"


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

As the vision faded from Marcus's mind he was suddenly brought back to the Drop Pod and reality. His mind swam with pssiblilities, each detail being worked out through his intricatly developed mind. What did it mean, whats was the purpose, was it a warning, or an omen of impending victory.Perhaps a vision from the emporer himself.

In either case Marcus didn't have time to reflect as warning lights sounded and he strapped in and prepared to depart for the surface.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Something was not right...not right at all
The pain was eating him from the inside, like fire.
He could not go along with the chant, he just couldn't.
Proximo must have been speaking to him, but raxis didn't care he needed something to take his mind off the pain.
"Ave Dominus Nox..." he whispered, it was the first thing to come into his head and he didn't care what it ment but he translate it: "We will come for you..." he whispered
Then the doors of the drop pod opened, and the pain went away.
"brother, you were hesitant to join the chant. Does something trouble you?"
he looked up, it was Proximo again. "yes, i am fine" he replied
It didn't take a Chaplian to tell he was not


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

As the drop pod hurtled down towards the planet the chaplain, Proximo, began to intone a battle chant "With the bolter, cleanse the unclean" With each line, Maximus and the other space marines spoke, the response rolling easily off their tongues "We will cleanse."

"With the flamer, purify the unholy."
"We will purify."
"With the chainsword, purge the corrupt." 
"We will purge."
"With the missile, kill the impure."
"We will kill."

Maximus noticed that he seemed to be the only one besides the chaplain who was actually involved in the prayer. The others seemed half hearted at best, one of them was not even trying to chant it. The battle brother's name was Raxis and his face seemed twisted, as if he were in pain.

Then the pod impacted and the doors slammed open. Drawing his power sword Maximus walked out of the drop pod's interior into a land that seemed full of grief and torment. He shuddered at the thought of what could do this to a world. Proximo talked to Raxis but then turned back. Maximus walked over to the apostle.

"Chaplain," he said to Proximo "what could cause this to happen to a planet?"


----------

